# Mag release problem XD40



## BobR93 (Jul 19, 2009)

I just bought a Springfield XD40 with zero round count. The mag release button is very hard to push with an empty mag and even harder when the mag is full. Even when the mag is out of the gun it is slightly hard to depress, however acceptable. Is this a common problem on this weapon and what would the fix be? 

Thanks, Bob


----------



## Bill Mc (Jul 19, 2009)

With a full magazine, don't press the release. Just pull the slide  back and let go. It will release and chamber the first round.

On an empty semi, just drop the mag and do the same thing. 

It's probably better for the pistol doing it that way.


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Jul 20, 2009)

Mag release or Slide release?????


----------



## BobR93 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Magazine*



Ga Sportsman said:


> Mag release or Slide release?????



It is the magazine release. It is hard enough pressing the release, that the tip of my thumb is sore after doing this several times. Weird!


----------



## Mission (Jul 20, 2009)

all the xd's are like that. it will break in some. put a drop of oil in there and work the mag release for a while.

my xd 45 was the same, it gets better.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jul 21, 2009)

I've got 3 of them.  They do loosen up with use.


----------



## BobR93 (Jul 21, 2009)

We'll see what happens over time...Thanks guys for your input!


----------



## redneckcamo (Jul 21, 2009)

they do get better with time !!

I did a search yesterday on this an it seems there are a few people that agree that the releases on the XDs are somewhat hard too press ...

mine is still quite firm ....but I am fine with it an confident it will never give me any problems with accidental mag dropping


----------



## BobR93 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Mag problem*

I will live with it for now...Thanks to everyone who responded!


----------



## JW2 (Aug 19, 2009)

BobR93 said:


> I just bought a Springfield XD40 with zero round count. The mag release button is very hard to push with an empty mag and even harder when the mag is full. Even when the mag is out of the gun it is slightly hard to depress, however acceptable. Is this a common problem on this weapon and what would the fix be?
> 
> Thanks, Bob



My XD9 does the same thing. But only on the larger mag.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Aug 28, 2009)

I have an XD 45 and I notice its a little harder than say my Glock but its by now means hard. But I have shot mine quite a bit and its all good but I keep it loaded and one in the chamber and when I travel, I always drop the mag and remove the one in the chamber. Also swap mags so to give the springs a break. I guess I have had mine a year and have not noticed it. Maybe it just has broke in. But I have shot 2-300 rounds through it. I still love it over the full size Glocks though. Just play with it and work it and see if you can get it to loosen up. 

Go shoot a couple hundred rounds through it and clean it and see if it helps any. I know that may sound expensive but you figure 20ish dollars for a box of 100 practice rounds. Plus it would be fun and you would get some pratice and break in the XD good. WIth all the mag changes and stuff you should be good. Although it will still be stiff but I like it..do not want to accidently drop the mag


----------

